# je n'arrive pas a ouvrir une page web



## davidosm (7 Décembre 2011)

bonsoir à tous , j'essaye d'aller sur le site suivant : atelierdulivre.fr mais cette page ne s'ouvre pas , j'ai beau avoir essayé tout se qu'on peut dire dans different forum a savoir changer de navigateur ( j'ai safari) mais rien , la page me dit que mon java script n'est pas activé , pourtant si je l'ai fait dans les préférences système , ensuite j'ai pu lire que ca pouvait venir du "proxi" j'y est touché mais n'étant pas très doué en la matière je pense que j'ai fini par tout dérégler la aussi...
du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire , et comment bien tout régler si quelqu'un peut bien m'aider c'est genial 
merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (7 Décembre 2011)

Hello.

 et comme ça : http://www.atelierdulivre.fr


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2011)

davidosm a dit:


> bonsoir à tous , j'essaye d'aller sur le site suivant : atelierdulivre.fr mais cette page ne s'ouvre pas , j'ai beau avoir essayé tout se qu'on peut dire dans different forum a savoir changer de navigateur ( j'ai safari) mais rien , la page me dit que mon java script n'est pas activé , pourtant si je l'ai fait dans les préférences système , ensuite j'ai pu lire que ca pouvait venir du "proxi" j'y est touché mais n'étant pas très doué en la matière je pense que j'ai fini par tout dérégler la aussi...
> du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire , et comment bien tout régler si quelqu'un peut bien m'aider c'est genial
> merci d'avance.


Si tu donnais ta machine et le système utilisé ce serait plus simple pour répondre 

Avec iMac 21,5" et Snow Leopard pas de problème d'accès  à ce site


----------



## davidosm (8 Décembre 2011)

salut oui en effet j'ai oublié ce detail important , j'ai un imac OS X version 10.6.8 ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

et meme avec le lien que tu me donnes ca ne marche toujours pas


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,Et c'est le seul site ??


----------



## davidosm (8 Décembre 2011)

bonjour
non ca me le fait pour d'autre sites aussi et je m'en suis rendu compte en bidouillant, j'y ai encore passé mon aprem , j'ai comparé tout les parametrage avec un pot qui a mac mais rien a faire malgré ca &#8230;..


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Tant qu'on y est, puisqu'il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, du fonctionnement des navigateurs, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
je vous conseillerais ici d'installer un autre navigateur comme chrome ou firefox, afin d'être bien sur que cela vient de safari ou d'un autre problème.


----------



## davidosm (9 Décembre 2011)

Oui je les ai tous testé et a chaque foi même problème


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

essayez ceci : Safari > Préférences / Sécurité.
Cochez les cases à côté de Activer les Plugins, Activer Java et Activer JavaScript.
Ne pas sélectionner : Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes


----------



## davidosm (9 Décembre 2011)

tout cela je l'ai aussi fait...sauf pour les plugins , je n'est pas cette case....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h55 ----------

bonsoir powerdom je vous ai envoyé un message en privé mais j'ai un peu de mal pour le moment a me familiariser avec le forum , je ne sais pas si vous l'avez recus???


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

Msg bien reçu.

Est-ce vous arrivez a naviguer depuis une autre session de ce mac ?


----------



## davidosm (9 Décembre 2011)

je n'ai qu'une session sur mon mac ....


----------



## Powerdom (10 Décembre 2011)

Hé bien il faut en crée une seconde depuis l'icône compte des préf. Systèmes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h15 ----------

Et bien que je doute que cela soit lié, réparez les autorisations  Application Utilitaire Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

En complément de Powerdom,

Pouvez vous faire un ping (dans une fenêtre Terminal) de 212.23.192.95   (c'est l'adresse IP d' atelierdulivre.fr) pour voir si au niveau routage, c'est bon.

Dans les préférences système--sécurité, désactiver le Coupe-feu  (et tout ce qui peur ressembler à un firewall, genre Littlesnitch), et faire un essai

Dans les préférences système---réseau, virer le proxy (sauf bien sûr si votre entreprise, ou vous en avez un), et faire un essai.

L'atelier du livre installe un cookie qui s'appelle atelierdulivre.fr utilisé pour établir la connexion avec le site.
Regarder dans les préférences de Safari---confidentialité, et mettre "bloquer les cookies" à jamais, et faire un essai.

Ce cookie est indispensable à la connexion au site.
Regarder dans les préférences de Safari, tjs dans confidentialité, puis cliquer sur "détails" , et faire une recherche (la loupe) pour voir si il est bien présent.

Voilà, ce sont des idées en vrac, mais après, on y verra peut-être plus clair...


----------



## porchevin (10 Décembre 2011)

bonjour

j'ai également posté sur le sujet qui semble revenir souvent et reste toujours sans solution
y aurait il un nouveau virus qui se répand sur mac ?

état des lieux il ne parait pas etre:
- ni un problème de session
- ni de navigateur ( bug sur safari, opera chrome, omniweb , firefox etc)
- ni de préférences de sécurité
- ni de cache
-ni de cookies

merci de proposer autre chose


----------



## davidosm (10 Décembre 2011)

ca y est je viens de faire toute vos recommandations mais rien a faire !!!! ca ne veut vraiment pas marcher, c'est a s'en arracher les cheuveux !!! 
je commence a penser que en effet il y a peut etre un virus .... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

a oui et je ne crois pas encore l'avoir dis mais quand je met la page en cache , avec le texte seul ca me met un message me disant que java n'est pas activé , mais pourtant si il l'est!!


----------



## Miosk (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

même chose pour moi
après avoir effectué un achat par groupon, je ne peux me connecter sur ce site (atelierdulivre.fr), via chrome, firefox ou safari.
Je me suis entretenu avec eux, via<serviceclients@atelierdulivre.fr>, et après m'avoir baladé style hotline qui gagne du tps, ils ont reconnu que leur site ne supportait pas Os Lion, mais que ce "petit" problème technique serait résolu incessament. 
Donc laisse tomber les proxys et consorts, mais je te conseille de te faire rembourser, ce que j'ai, moi même demandé.

Ou de passer par un pc.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2011)

Miosk a dit:


> ils ont reconnu que leur site ne supportait pas Os Lion,.



?? J'ignorais que un site web pouvait ne pas fonctionner selon l'os qui le visite ??
en tout cas chez moi je visite ce site parfaitement...
Par contre je sèche totalement sur le problème de davidosm..


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> ?? J'ignorais que un site web pouvait ne pas fonctionner selon l'os qui le visite ??



Alors, si, dans le premier HTTP GET, le Mac donne bien la version de l'OS, et celle du navigateur.

davidosm n'est pas sous Lion (mais sous snow léo) de toute façon...
Je suis sous SL 10.6.8 chez moi, et je me connecte bien.

Question bête:
Dans les préférences de Safari---Sécurité--contenu web, ativer les modules externes, activer java et javascripts sont bien cochés?

Dans le menu Pomme---à propos de ce Mac---plus d'info---Logiciels---cadre d'applcation, Y-a-t-il des modules JavaScript installés?
Chez moi, j'ai javascriptcore et javascriptglue.

Parce que Safari dit quand même que javascript nest pas activé...


----------

